# How long can you last?



## Waffles (Apr 18, 2011)

aaaaaaaaa
http://nyan.cat/


----------



## xcliber (Apr 18, 2011)

I'm surprised that there hasn't been a Pop Tart Cat thread until now.


----------



## Redregon (Apr 18, 2011)

*Opens page... mutes window... let's sit on background* 

... i predict a winrar after a few weeks.


----------



## 8-bit (Apr 18, 2011)

2 minutes


----------



## Citrakayah (Apr 18, 2011)

1017 seconds.


----------



## Garfang (Apr 18, 2011)

whats that exacly ?


----------



## Maszrum (Apr 18, 2011)

Omg. I am so sending this to my friend so she can hate me more. xD
Oh and- 150 seconds.


----------



## Ley (Apr 18, 2011)

710.4 seconds.


----------



## JoshGoesRawr (Apr 18, 2011)

1535.6 seconds

And now my ears are ringing >_<


----------



## Vaelarsa (Apr 18, 2011)

I got to around 560 seconds before my head started to hurt.


----------



## LafTur (Apr 19, 2011)

This.....

isn't as repetitive as I thought it would be.

301 seconds


----------



## Unsilenced (Apr 19, 2011)

You nyan me right 'round baby right round right round...


----------



## Hoagie (Apr 19, 2011)

4221.2
Easier than I thought it would be.


----------



## Kiru-kun (Apr 19, 2011)

420.0 for I started feeling physically sick


----------



## LizardKing (Apr 19, 2011)

So do I get a prize? No? Well 7 seconds is enough then.


----------



## Cain (Apr 19, 2011)

What..the...fuck


----------



## Dr. Durr (Apr 19, 2011)

It didn't play the sound.
But I just waited for it.


----------



## Volkodav (Apr 19, 2011)

My birds love this song, they go nuts and scream


----------



## Cain (Apr 19, 2011)

Also, OP, you should change the title... It's very......misleading...:V


----------



## Volkodav (Apr 19, 2011)

3470s


----------



## Azure (Apr 19, 2011)

I got a lovely blast of NYAN in my ears because I forgot my sound was on BLAST. So like 1.2 seconds.


----------



## greg-the-fox (Apr 20, 2011)

wtf why did they change the gif? toast cat now? i want pop tart cat back ;_;


----------



## greg-the-fox (Apr 20, 2011)

Oh and 462.4
enough of that


----------



## Deo (Apr 20, 2011)

I think the song grows on you. 680.2 seconds.


----------



## Fay V (Apr 20, 2011)

1620...


----------



## BRN (Apr 20, 2011)

Fuck y'all


----------



## SnowFox (Apr 20, 2011)

SIX said:


> Fuck y'all


 
http://img708.imageshack.us/img708/7948/nyanh.png


----------



## Sarcastic Coffeecup (Apr 20, 2011)

I only lasted for 5236s. Getting it OVER 9000 seems to be impossible to me.


----------



## BRN (Apr 20, 2011)

SnowFox said:


> http://img708.imageshack.us/img708/7948/nyanh.png


 
Bitch. :c


----------



## SnowFox (Apr 20, 2011)

SIX said:


> Bitch. :c


 
Don't worry I'm a cheating scumbag, you still win.


----------



## kyle19 (Apr 20, 2011)

580 Seconds, after listening to the original gif for an hour, this was a bit annoying.


----------



## Dreaming (Apr 20, 2011)

pft, somehow I knew it would be Nyan cat when I saw the title  Did it last night and I think I got 280 seconds.


----------



## Ames (Apr 22, 2011)

Nyancat FA banner.... D:


----------



## Molotov (Apr 22, 2011)

58. I'm done there.


----------



## LafTur (Apr 24, 2011)

greg-the-fox said:


> wtf why did they change the gif? toast cat now? i want pop tart cat back ;_;


 
I agree, and where's the rainbow?


----------

